# 1000 post and back to college give away!



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

At 27 years old and with three children I have finally decided to go back to school for criminal law. Semesters don't start until June, so until then it's the usual grind at work.

However... Once I get there I will have much more free time on my hands and plan on starting up a side business of guess what?? You guessed it, slingshot! Lol. I have sold quite a few over the last few months but plan on taking it to a bit of a higher level and focusing on special naturals, some flashed up with swells and other laminates, some just regular old naturals if the wood is pretty enough.

This forum has taken me so far since I started out with a pocket knife and a green maple fork, I truly appreciate the knowledge and friendship I have received here.

In honor of that, I wish to do my second give away. I will let it run until March 5th, and then draw a name from a hat to pick the winner. The winner will get to choose from one of my peronal naturals from my collection, or ask me to build a fresh one. Thanks again everybody for always the warm comments and the judges in the right direction.

Quentin


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Nudges, not judges lol


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh and no restrictions on my giveaway. Lurkers and new folks welcome!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am in for the Nudges and the Naturalcatty or Natural Nudgcattys ;-)
Cheers


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Lol, sounds good Leon, your in man!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

so what do we need to do just say i'm in


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I´m in too.....thank you in advance for your generous offer mate!

All the best,

Luke


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very generous of you CH!!! Please count me in, sir!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

bigron said:


> so what do we need to do just say i'm in


Yup that is it. You're in man


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I'M IN!

Thank you for the chance!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations on going back to school. I'm in.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

im in and thanks for the great give away


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I keep saying that I'm going to go back and finish up my higher education when time and money allow. I wish you the best of luck with book learnin' and slingshot sellin'. Count me in.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

ChapmanHands said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > so what do we need to do just say i'm in
> ...


thank you in advance and it's great to see you doing back to school


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

Sweet, hope i'm in.

Good luck with academia.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

It's great to hear you're going back to school, Quentin.

Very generous of you to hold this "give away". I already own several of your beautiful naturals. DON'T count me in to give others a chance to own one of your creations.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Good luck in school. I'm in :wave:


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Sweet. I'm in! Nice of you to do a no conditions entry. And I'm only 2 posts away from the usual 100 post requirement. Make that one! Congrats on the decision. And good luck selling. Your quality work should make that easy.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks.

I've looked into it and I don't know how people pull it off with a family and bills. It'll definitely pay off in the end though. Good luck.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good on ya! Leave my name out of the draw .... but best of luck in your studies. :wave:

By the way, isn't "criminal law" redundant???? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Best of wishes in your studies.

I'm in.


----------



## phil7 (Feb 17, 2015)

didnt mean to enter this as my mrs says no

sorry


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm in! Thank you


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Best of luck with your with your career advancement! "Naturally" I'm in. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

I am also in.

I think you better focus on slingshots


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

Best of luck with your schooling.

Count me in.

Milo


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Good luck with your studies! I'm in!!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Good luck in school man. I'm in too.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Good luck with your studies.

I'm in.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

congratulations and best of luck in your ventures. You got this.

I'm in please.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm in, thank you for your generosity.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

i'm in! Very generous of you! Have fun at college!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I would like to be in the drawing also. Good luck with college by the way.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Im in, thanks


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm in, you sir are awesome.


----------



## kupis (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm in! Thank you


----------



## JBarber (Feb 22, 2015)

Good luck at school. I'm in. Thanks for letting new members enter????


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend~Best to you on your higher learning & of course with the side line of making great shooter's

Do not count me ..I have too many shooters now I do not use..I may even have to have a give away my self...

My friend I am sure you will do very well..many people from the SS Form are all with you on your new adventure~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## YHY slinger (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm in, i love naturals


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Im in. Good luck on your career.


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Hats off to Your Heading back to School. You Do Great Work Chap, I'm In. Thank Ya Sir!


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

Count me in also to please Sir.

My wife decided to go back to nursing school last year and it has been no fun for anyone in our family. But keep your eye on the prize and it will be worth it in the end. Good Luck!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

im in 

Good luck !


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Count me in!!


----------



## bslingin (Sep 28, 2014)

Congratz on heading back to school, I'm sure you'll make good use of it! I am in, thanks for the chance!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the chance! Enjoy the knowledge !  gl to all !


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

im in!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in! Thanks 
Good luck with your new endeavors!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Enjoy returning to school.

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Good luck with that C.H.

Thanks for the give away and considering the prize I am definitely in!

Cheers bud .

Clint


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank You for this chance! I'm in! Good luck with school and everything else


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Figured I would bump this back up with a sincere thank you to you folks on the forum for the good wishes. I am really looking forward to getting back in there and also having more time to dabble in my passion.

If I have no more entries within the next 24 hours I am going to pull a name. Good luck everybody and have a great night.

Quentin


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Better late than never.

Count me in too.

Keith


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I guess I will get in on this too. Would love to get my hands on a nice natty for my father. He busted his, haha.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

You'll never be out of work in criminal law...Congrats on the retooling choice.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I need more in my collection! I'm in! I wish your business much success. I too fantasize about having a business of selling slingshots. I spend so much time making them and shooting them. I would probably make naturals and laminates too.


----------



## phil7 (Feb 17, 2015)

good luck with your studies your a kind person

cheers


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok the drawing has been done. Thank you again everybody for the positive words and the good wishes for the future.

The winner of my drawing is Barky Bow. Congratulations bud! Now just time to choose your shooter or take your chances at me with a new one.


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

Congratulations Barky Bow.

Enjoy your new shooter.

Keith


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

The ones available for the picking Barky. See anything you like?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Congratulation to Barky Bow.

Thank you to ChapmanHands for the opportunity and for hosting the give away.


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

Congrats indeed Barky Bow and much gratitude ChapmanHands


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Woooooooo HOOOOOO. 
That's fantastic. 
PM incoming!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congratulation Barky
and thank's for that cool giveaway ChapmanHands


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats, Barky!! And Thank you, Quentin! That Sumac fork looks really sweet!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Congratulations Barky!


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats Barky! Thanks for hosting the giveaway Chapman!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Well guys this cake would not be complete without the cherry on top (figuratively speaking).









Today I almost kissed the post man ha ha ha. he on the other hand walked away very surprised and mumbling something about changing his route so he didnt have to come back to this mad house again. Poor fella got a bit of a shock ha ha ha









In the parcel were not one but two shooters from Chapmanhands. I must admit I was expecting two as Quentin being the true upstanding person that he is had already explained in a PM why and I could not have been any happier. My luck was in when I was picked for this prize and the sheer beauty and love that is so evident in both of these pieces is undeniable.









I would just like to say again how grateful I am and to wish Quentin all the luck he deserves for his future endeavours.

This forum and the people who make it absolutely rocks.









Thank you Chapmanhands

Clint


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

OOps sorry I forgot to add that the shooters he sent me are number 1 and 3 of the pictures Chapmanhands posted on the previous page.

Thanks again Quentin

Clint


----------

